# الصيانة الوقائية للاجهزة الطبية



## kingfuture (1 سبتمبر 2007)

لو تتكرمو علينا و تعطونا بعض المعلومات والشرح عن الصيانة الوقائية للاجهزة الطبية(الدورية)باللغة العربية ولكم الشكر و الدعاء.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ kingfuture .

تحية طيبة .

اليك هذا الملف يتكلم عن الصيانة الوقائية بشكل عام عن جميع الأجهزة وهو المدخل العام للصيانة 

الوقائية ان شاء الله قد يلبي الطموح والفائدة .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=37253&highlight=%C7%E1%D5%ED%C7%E4%C9+%C7%E1%E6%DE%C7%C6%ED%C9

والتوفيق من الله .

البغدادي .


----------



## kingfuture (1 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا اخ البغدادي و انشالله النجاح و التوفيق لك دائما.


----------



## Asmar07 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور جدا الاخ شكري وفق الله


----------



## shadyqamar (6 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## ابوريان44 (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهند المهداوي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*الصيانة الوقائية*

السلام عليكم
 بالنسبة للصيانة الوقائية في مجال الاجهزة الطبية فانه من المهم الاهتمام بالكتيبات المرفقة مع الاجهزة والانتباه الى الفترة المذكورة من قبل الشركة المنتجة اما في حالة عدم ذكرها فان من الممكن ان نعمل جدولا خاصا بكل جهاز يتم تصميمه على الكمبيوتر وبابسط برنامج هو الاكسل ويتم عمل خانات خاصة بالتوقيتات ونوع الاجهزة وحسب كمية عمل كل جهاز فمثلا بالنسبة لجهاز السونار الموجود في قسم النسائية يتم عمل صيانة دورية نصف شهرية اي كل اسبوعين تقريبا وبالنسبة للسونار في قسم القلبية يحتاج الى فحص شهري لكون فترة عمل الجهاز اقل من فترة عمل سونار النسائية.
 تتضمن هذه الصيانة الفحوصات الخاصة بهذا الجهاز ويتم البدء من كيبل القدرة والتاكد من عدم وجود اهتراءات فيه ثم يتم فحص الجهاز الفحص البصري (visual inspection) يتم من خلاله التاكد من عدم وجود اي اضرار على بدن الجهاز قد تؤدي الى حدوث اعطال داخلية للجهاز يليها فحص المفاتيح والتي معظمها تكون مفاتيح لمس بسبب التطور الذي حصل في تصنيع الاجهزة ثم يتم الفحص الاكثر عمقا وهو فحص البروب بواسطة نموذج الفحص(*Simulator*) المرفق مع الجهاز و المجهز من قبل الشركة وهو على شكل مكعب من مادة مطاطية تحتوي داخلها على قطع من مادة مختلفة الكثافة وتعطي صورا محددة عند توجيه البروب عليها.
 وهكذا فان بالامكان وضع جدول صيانة دورية مخصص لكل جهاز على حدة.


----------



## هتنتن (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## محمدالقبالي (10 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورييييييييييييييييييين على الردود


----------



## حسام علوي (11 ديسمبر 2008)

بيـــ الله وجهك ـــض يا مهندس شكري انت والأخوان


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
استفسر عن مخطط صيانة دورية ووقائية للأجهزة الطبية فى موضوع منفصل 

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف حاتم (3 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخي مهندس شكري ممكن الصيانة الوقائية لي جهاز الاسنان وبكل تفاصيلة مع الشكر


----------

